# Touche "espace" qui couine...



## iBook12" (23 Octobre 2005)

Que puis-je faire?

Elle couine que je presse sur son coin droite... c'est très ennuyeux 

"cui" .... vous n'avez pas un p'tit truc à me proposer? huile?


----------



## Tox (23 Octobre 2005)

Je commencerais par un petit nettoyage par air comprim&#233;... puis si cela persiste, je me risquerais avec une tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;re impr&#233;gnation de WD-40.

N'ayant jamais rencontr&#233; le probl&#232;me, il ne s'agit que de propositions non test&#233;es, mais dont le risque de casse extr&#234;mement faible.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Octobre 2005)

C'est efficace le nettoyage par air


----------



## iBook12" (25 Octobre 2005)

WD-40? Qu'est-ce donc?


----------



## Madmac (25 Octobre 2005)

iBook12" a dit:
			
		

> Que puis-je faire?
> 
> Elle couine que je presse sur son coin droite... c'est très ennuyeux
> 
> "cui" .... vous n'avez pas un p'tit truc à me proposer? huile?




mon PowerBook me fait la même chose depuis longtemps. rien n'y a fait.
je m'y habitue, et ma femme sait quand je clique...


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir, 
Aprés un nettoyage à la bombe à air, il peut être intéréssant de bricoler une bombe de rénovateur plastique, en lui montant une vave avec un long tube fin et envoyer une toute petite giclée sur les endroits ou ça s'articule ( pas trop, parce que le silicone, ça ne doit pas couler au niveau des contacts, juste à peine ).
jb


----------



## Tox (20 Novembre 2005)

Je parlais justement du WD-40, car il s'agit d'un produit à base de silicone, employé généralement en mécanique et bricolage.


----------



## Madmac (20 Novembre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais justement du WD-40, car il s'agit d'un produit à base de silicone, employé généralement en mécanique et bricolage.



et ça fonctionne...
plus de couinement...


----------

